# '38 Roadmaster Rides again!



## Buster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

We'll here she is guys!  Fully disassembled, cleaned, shined, elbow greased and put back together!  With newly OH'd hubs, re-packed BB and headset, and fresh whitewalls.  I know I know...whitewalls.  Some love them, some told me not to do it...but for now, I will ride 'em and see.  I kinda like the look actually, and may consider the off whites sometime too.

One questions, should I turn the seat-post around?  The seat rides a little close to the bars.

*Before:*








*After:*


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice def turn the seat post around it will be much more comfy ride


----------



## Mole (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice... I'm jealous.


----------



## slick (Aug 12, 2012)

VERY NICE!! Whitewalls look great! So how many miles have you put on it so far? You probably don't want to get off huh? I wouldn't!


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

So far...0.1 miles.  It was 105* when I finished and I was literally dripping with sweat.  It does ride soooo different than the Jaguar and seems to just float down the road. 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 13, 2012)

I like it with white wall tires, looking great! Nice.. Turn the seat post around


----------



## fuzzyktu (Aug 13, 2012)

bike looks fantastic.  is that an aluminum front fender light?  very nice!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2012)

The 38 Roadmaster cleaned up really nice!

The fit of the bike is totally up to you. That's what the wrench is for!

Some like them high, and some like them low. I usually go for what makes the bike look its best, and still be rideable.

The whitewall cleaning product by Wesleys, will actually yellow the sidewall if it is allowed to sit for awhile. It makes the tires look like they are fifty years old.

Since your bike is kind of a butter color, I think that would look pretty sweet if the sidewalls had a yellowish hue to them.

That fork lock is worth its weight in gold.  You scored big time on that bike.

Ride it proud!


----------



## Mole (Aug 13, 2012)

Buster1 said:


> One questions, should I turn the seat-post around?  The seat rides a little close to the bars.




I had to turn mine around and I'm only 5'9"

On a side note... love the color... I started painting mine last week... wound up with these colors. Gonne be a little more of a 'resto mod' as the OG paint was already hashed.


----------



## daved66 (Aug 14, 2012)

you did a great job.  looks like there is no badge on the bike now?

great bike, real eye turner,  enjoy it!


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I kinda forgot the badge.  But it doesn't go on (ceremoniously BTW) until the bike is 100%.  I still need to swing the seat post around and fix a chain/fender contact noise.


----------



## Sorcerer (Aug 22, 2012)

*Sweeet*

Very much SWEET. It would look better in my garage.Sooo how soon will it be here.
SORCERER


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I jut put about a mile on her out with the kids as it's finally cooled off to below Nuclear here in Vegas today!  Got the headbadge on and the chain contact noise located and fixed, fresh oil on the chain and she rides sooo smooth!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 22, 2012)

Man, that is Saweeet?  I like the white walls but that baby screams for creams!  Great work.


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Abe Lugo did an astounding photoshop job for me with the creams...the pic is awesome.  But I'm not sure if it right for the Roadmaster??


----------



## vincev (Aug 22, 2012)

Sticking to my guns.Whitewalls make it rock.The creams look a little too much in my opinion.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 22, 2012)

Fun bike! Really neat colors and patina. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 22, 2012)

*Black walls*

Black us royal chains!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 22, 2012)

Buster I recommend Blackwalls on a yellow bike it makes it stand out more.
Like my bluebird I had whitewalls on it then put blackwalls on it.
It looks so much nicer and my mom agrees just my opinion.

Nick.


----------



## elginkid (Aug 29, 2012)

Whitewalls have always been my least favorite tire option.  Have you considered red tires for the bike?  I would probably choose Red, Creme, and Black in that order.

Wes


----------



## Mole (Aug 30, 2012)

Mine came with the brick color tires so, before you go out and get a set, I should have mine back together here in a few days (crossing mah finners) and you can take a look-see.


----------

